# Zerubbabelian Covenant



## py3ak (Feb 21, 2006)

Does anyone have any links or book recommendations that have specific treatments of the covenant made with Zerubbabel?
Thanks!


----------



## py3ak (Apr 8, 2006)

Has no one ever tackled this?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Apr 8, 2006)

While they are naturally not extremely thorough expositions of the covenant with Zerubbabel with all of its meaning and implications, many of the classic Reformed commentaries on the relevant passages speak to the issue. Here are Calvin, Henry and Gill on Haggai 2:20-23. You may also want to check those commentaries on Zechariah 4.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks, Chris. I was actually looking for something more in the nature of a sermon or article.


----------

